# Tree damage - repair needed?



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all. Nice Christmas present...astonishingly this campsite we're at has a low hanging branch over the road in a place made for campervans. Evidence of previous prangs in said tree are visible. Anyway, we hit the top left of the van, the overhead cab. I have posted pictures. Some fiberglass is pulled off and wood is sticking out a little. And on the inside you can see a little damage. My questions are:
How bad is this damage...will it be a fortune to fix or is it not too major?

More importantly, do we need to do something about it ASAP? Do I need to perhaps find something that will waterproof the wood since I imagine long term rain (we're on a 10 month trip) would turn wood into mush? Or is it perhaps usually some kind of pressure treated wood which we could happily proceed with as is and just pay the repair charge after we bring back the rental van?

If it does need looking at ASAP, and since we won't be near a Dethleffs location for a while, should we use some kind of waterproofing spray (if such a thing exists) or stick plastic on it or something like that?

Thanks for any suggestions or advice that can make this a slightly less stressed Christmas.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd ducktape some thick plastic over it immediately to stop any damp getting into the wood and inside the van. Then get is repaired ASAP. That'll probably a long while off - doubt you'll get anything done now until at the least the new year and then they'll have to wait for parts. Looks like a new roof and side panel.

Joe


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Tree damage*

Not much of a xmas present for you  these things happen pity the campsite owners did not put a sign out................. :roll: tree huggers maybe? anyway the damage is done so the best thing you can do is tidy it up the best you can, work a load of mastic into it and slap duck tape all over it, main thing is dont let any water get into it and most important enjoy your holiday!
Happy xmas
Chris

btw have just noticed your location.... Florida or are you in the U.K?


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Not the answers I was hoping for. Typically it's raining and forecast for heavy rain all night. What kind of time frame are we looking at before the damage is irreparable and water will come into the bedroom? If we only manage to find duct tape and plastic tomorrow - not guaranteed being Christmas Day - will that already be too late? I'm listening to the rain pouring now and getting quite worried.. For sure it will be quite soaked from a night's rain before we can put anything on it.

As for the new roof...really? They'll have to rip off the whole roof and put a new one on? That sounds like an end to our trip less than a month into a ten month plan!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

get it covered with anything waterproof now, even a plastic shopping bag, use whatever you have. Any amount of water you can stop getting in is worth it


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Tree damage*

Do what you can dont sweat on it too much, to do a longer lasting repair, when the shops are open again find a motorist shop or a yacht chandlers and get a fibreglass repair kit, should take you no longer than 30 mins to put a patch over the damage make sure its dry tho.

http://www.marinescene.co.uk/product/605/glassfibre-repair-kit-large
Dont forget to use some gloves as you dont want that resin gunk on your skin.
Chris


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

I really wish I could get something on it. But the campsite reception is closed, I have no access to a ladder, I have no duct tape, and having had three bottles of beer I won't go driving around. Not sure with Christmas Day tomorrow I'll even be able to find a place selling duct tape tomorrow. Terrible timing for this.

And if we have to have the roof repaired, what kind of time is it likely we'll be stranded somewhere while they have the van for repairs?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Are there other people staying on site?
One of them will probably have some tape, or a plastic sheet, tarpaulin, rope to tie it down.

Good Luck.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Tree damage*

Why spoil your holiday, just fix it up the best you can, when you can get an expert to have a look at it and take it from there, where are you at the moment?
Chris


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Talk about bad timing, what a bummer

You need to get some plastic over the damaged area, even if you need to 'borrow' the bin bag from the toilets and hold it in place with dirt , turf , what ever. You need to ensure that no water is getting in. This will give you time to buy the tape etc once the shops open. 

Where are you? Someone may be able to help

I would also consider knocking on other vans and asking them to help with tape etc in exchange for a beer etc. I doubt any would say no.

Hope you get it resolved soonest

Andy


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

We're at Caparica outside Lisbon, and as far as I can tell the campsite is deserted apart from us!


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Just did a rekkie of the campsite. No other residents, no ladders, no tape. Will try again in the morning. From the photos can you tell if the risk of a night of heavy rain is that by tomorrow we could be getting leaked on in our bed? Or is it just that it is making the damage harder to fix?

Anyone know if it would need to be a Dethleffs dealer we go to, to get it fixed? Or can we look for any camper repair sites...and if so, anyone know any in southern Portugal?


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*tree damage*

park your van so the damaged area is facing away from the direction of the weather and have a look at it in the morning bud.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

You could get some of this stuff, which is for replacing or fixing roof flashing. Once you peel off the protective backing strip its stickier than a sticky thing, if you stick it to you, itself or somewhere you don't want it thats a fair bit of work to get it off! Since its designed to seal roofs I doubt it would come off like duck tape might, unless you hit the same tree on the way out! Cut off the loose damaged stuff and put one or two overlapped layers of it on, moulding it round the corner edge.

Any decent sized DIY place should have it in the roofing/insulation type area. You may of course have to buy a folding or telescoping ladder too unless you can borrow one. Or find something you can drive up against to stand on? The car in the adjacent bay when you get to the DIY car park 

Are you supposed to tell the hire company? The longer its left the bigger the water damage repair costs. If it does need a new roof etc I would think you will swap vans back at their depot? I can't image thats a quick days job!?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Different languages saying "its really quite sticky you know"

Google says the Portuguese is "fita adesiva butil" and Spanish "auto de cinta adhesiva de butilo". 

Although google also thinks "buty lova paska" on the sticker is Finnish?

Happy Christmas!

Jason


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*tree damage*



grizzlyj said:


> Are you supposed to tell the hire company? The longer its left the bigger the water damage repair costs. If it does need a new roof etc I would think you will swap vans back at their depot? I can't image thats a quick days job!?


Blimey I expect the hire co is back in the U.K..............bet the phones will be off till the new year, might be better to let sleeping dogs lie ? they must have insurance but deposit is a gonner no doubt  , seeing these guys are hiring the van for 10 months it might have been better to buy one?
Chris


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: tree damage*



Codfinger said:


> Blimey I expect the hire co is back in the U.K..............bet the phones will be off till the new year, might be better to let sleeping dogs lie ? they must have insurance but deposit is a gonner no doubt  , seeing these guys are hiring the van for 10 months it might have been better to buy one?
> Chris


There was an earlier suggestion or two regarding that 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-94263-days0-orderasc-0.html

Luckily I think it was hired in Germany rather than Florida, so it could be worse! 

Jason


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I personally think if you have hired the van you really should get in touch with the hire company ASAP and let them decide what action to take, It's bad enough you having the bump but to start bodging it could cause massive problems to whoever has to fix it.

I think its not a decision you personally should have to make.

Just my slant on it... :roll: ...

Still a bummer though, and in future do what most motor homers do when going on a campsite with trees, look up and send erindoors out to watch you in, after all thats what they are there for as well as nagging.. :lol: :lol: :lol: ...


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. The rental company is indeed in Germany. I will call them, probably on Monday I suppose. The rain finally stopped at the end of today after raining non stop all night and much of today. The forecast is sunny and dry all of tomorrow, so hopefully no more damage between now and Monday.

You think my negligence driving into a tree is covered by insurance when renting? They have a McRent branch just 30 minutes from me here in Lisbon so maybe they can have them fix it. But I hope I don't have to go all the way to Germany to deal with it - especially with the weather in Europe at the moment.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Aless

Sorry about your misforturne. I'm with Ray on this. I would imagine you bought insurance when you rented the van. You have a duty of care to do the best you can so that the damage does not get worse until you get a hold of them asap. Chances are they should give you a different van to complete your holiday and the damage would be covered under the insurance. That's the way a reputable rental company should work...imo.

Good luck, stop worrying and keep us posted.


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all. Some updated information and another query. I received the following in an email after writing to Ideamerge, the booking company who arranged the rental online. This is a quote from the representative of McRent, the German company who provided the vehicle:

"The damage is luckily not so big and he can at least still drive. Just tell him to go to a repair shop and have it provisionally fixed so it's closed."

My contact then said he doesn't think the McRent depot in Lisbon, which I plan to go to tomorrow, would be able to effect the repairs and I should go to a licensed repair shop. If this is indeed the case and they cannot fix it, does anyone happen to know a licensed repair shop that could fix this kind of damage in Portugal? Preferably between Lisbon and the Algarve. I came across this outfit online, perhaps someone knows if they could do it: http://www.camperserv.com/

Thanks as always.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aless said:


> Hi all. Some updated information and another query. I received the following in an email after writing to Ideamerge, the booking company who arranged the rental online. This is a quote from the representative of McRent, the German company who provided the vehicle:
> 
> "The damage is luckily not so big and he can at least still drive. Just tell him to go to a repair shop and have it provisionally fixed so it's closed."
> 
> ...


Hi.

Once again I do not think it is your responsibility to find a repair centre, you should get the owners or insurers to nominate a repairer in whatever country you are in and take you out of the chain of cost and responsibility. Otherwise you may be responsible for payment by giving them wriggle room to pass the buck.

be careful you don't get suckered in!..


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree with Ray. The owner should be telling you where to take it. They should also be agreeing in advance to any proposed repairs and ideally making payment direct to the repair shop. You need to be very careful that you do not find yourself having to pay for repairs only to find that the owner of the van subsequently refuses to reimburse you.


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Good point guys. I will call her in the morning to see if she has a repair shop for me to go to. But in case she does not and I have to find one myself, though making sure they authorise payment or pay directly, I'd still be interested to hear when anyone gets on tomorrow and reads this if they know of any repair centres over here. Thanks again.


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's an update. We went to the McRent depot outside Lisbon and they had the necessary parts in stock to fix the damage. We left the van with them right away and went to a hotel for three days and have now been back in the van for the last couple of days, good as new. We had found out beforehand that not only is damage by trees to the overhead cabin not covered by insurance, but the repair cost came under the 1000 Euro deductible anyway. Thanks for all the help and suggestions during our stressful Christmas.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad you are back on the road again and hope the rest of your trip is less eventful!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

aless said:


> Here's an update. We went to the McRent depot outside Lisbon and they had the necessary parts in stock to fix the damage. We left the van with them right away and went to a hotel for three days and have now been back in the van for the last couple of days, good as new. We had found out beforehand that not only is damage by trees to the overhead cabin not covered by insurance, but the repair cost came under the 1000 Euro deductible anyway. Thanks for all the help and suggestions during our stressful Christmas.


Hi Aless,

I've been watching your plight, but couldn't offer any better advice or help, that hadn't already been offered. However, the above is good news, (albeit a shame about having to cough up €1000), but now you can continue to enjoy the many scenic routes and interesting places that Europe, and the British Isles have to offer.

Good luck, and safe but happy travels ahead.

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. Get yourself up to Scotland if possible, if you've not already been. :wink:


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Jock. It's good to be back on the road. We just landed in the Algarve where we'll stop for a couple of days before moving on. The UK will be at the end of the trip. And we will be doing Scotland. I went to university at St. Andrews, so I have to show the place to the little ones now.

Happy New Year.


----------

